# Snow Mold?



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Just had the snow melt after 12+" of snow 10 days ago. I a couple of spot of this in my lawn. Is this early stage of snow mold?



I had snow mold in low spots last year.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

That is windblown seeds of some sort, like dandelion


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

BobLovesGrass said:


> That is windblown seeds of some sort, like dandelion


Thanks, that makes a lot of sense. We had gusty winds after the snow melt and I saw lots of dandelion like seed strands flying around. I was able to blow it if the grass easily.


----------

